# Aa excellent Sketchup learning resource.



## xy mosian (3 Mar 2014)

Hello all. 
I do not work with Sketchup very often and tend to find my way around by stumbling and shear luck. However I recently drew a Stool, see my request for design help, help-needed-with-stool-design-t78120.html, and just could not angle the legs correctly. A visit to http://www.finewoodworking.com/blogs sorted the problem. I found a worked example of a Windsor Chair drawing which held the solution. The main contributors, Dave Richards and Tim Killen, provide very clear instructions often accompanied by videos of worked examples.
I recommend this FREE resource to anyone wishing to learn how to use Sketchup, either as a skill in itself, or as a one off solution to a particular problem.
xy


----------

